# Singapore Dollars



## Guest (May 19, 2012)

We will probably change some Sterling into Singapore Dollars during our
3 day stop-over,

Any pointers as where would be the best place to do this.

Thanks

Shane, Carole & Kai


----------



## temasek (May 29, 2011)

Change them at the money changer booth in the airport or in major shopping centers


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

temasek said:


> Change them at the money changer booth in the airport or in major shopping centers


Do NOT change them at the money changer booth at the airport of the in major shopping centres, both have terrible rates!! Use your debit card and withdraw from your sterling account a a cash machine, or order in advance from your bank to get a better rate... and/or/in conjunction with, use a credit card.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

G-Mo said:


> Do NOT change them at the money changer booth at the airport of the in major shopping centres, both have terrible rates!! Use your debit card and withdraw from your sterling account a a cash machine, or order in advance from your bank to get a better rate... and/or/in conjunction with, use a credit card.


Agree, G-Mo. We always head for the nearest 'hole in the wall' (usually at the airport) as soon as we land...


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2012)

Thankyou one and all - see you in NZ after the 17th June.

Yabba Dabba Doooooo.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Higgy said:


> Thankyou one and all - see you in NZ after the 17th June.
> 
> Yabba Dabba Doooooo.


Ooh - mid-winter. Bring yer thermals and brolly!


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2012)

As they say -- No Worries.

Remember we are coming from the UK and have had the wettest
April for donkeys. 

UK Winters last for 3 months and then we have 9 months of bad weather.


----------

